# 6x6 posts for hip roof gazebo



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The best way to anchor posts is to use a standoff bracket similar to the type made by Simpson, specifically sized for the post you plan to use. The bracket is generally made of galvanized steel, is normally anchored into the concrete using an embedded J bolt with nut. The post attaches to the bracket using galvanized nails specifically sized for the bracket, with Simpsons they are typically 10d nails. The bracket will support the post about 1/2 inch above the concrete, reducing the tendency for the post to rot at the base.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jul 5, 2008)

That's how I did my deck on my previous house. My concern which I didn't have with the deck because it was only 3' off the ground and connected to the house, is that this will be free standing. The thought of it only being anchored to the ground with some nails and a bracket in four places concerns me a bit. We occasionally get some high winds and most of the weight will be the hip roof.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The Simpson bracket for a 6x6 post uses something like 12 nails, which are designed to work in shear. The bracket is designed for this specific application, and is rated for very strong wind conditions. The bracket itself is anchored to the concrete via a 1/2 inch J bolt, which is also very strong. However, if you believe the bracket is not adequately engineered for your specific application, you could anchor the post directly into the concrete by embedding it. I do not recommend this, since even PT lumber is subject to rot if directly touching concrete, but I have seen it done, and there are those who swear it will last just as long as the post would if installed on a bracket.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jul 5, 2008)

Oddly enough we had a HUGE wind last night. Busted the umbrella like a cheap pinnate. I certainly would feel better if it we're in the cement but do understand the concern of early rot.

Another option would be to use fiberglass columns and someone suggested running a lally column inside the column and into the ground/cement. 

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I personally like square posts......


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey tcleve,

I found an image online and thought maybe square posts but my wife really prefers the round columns to match the front portico.










So here is my draft. Hole, 4ft deep, 1ft high footer. This will put about 5 ft of lally column inside the fiberglass column as you suggested. The fiberglass columns will be 7ft. Do you see anything wrong with this? 

Also, what would you suggest as far as securing the fiberglass column to the lally column? 










Thanks for your tips.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone have any feedback?
Thanks.


----------



## rvpm2000 (Feb 3, 2013)

*What is the name of the beam in the center of of your second picture? Thank you*



tcleve4911 said:


> I personally like square posts......


TCleve,
What is the name of the beam in the center of your second picture (The one to which the hip rafters are joined)? My ramada uses a similar technique. However I have not be able to find its name anywhere on the Internet. Thank you for your response.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Make this easy on yourself. 
Build it with square material.
For one that big and so few post I'd concider using 8X 8's.
Once finished you can add split coloum covers. They come in fiberglass or Vinyl.
I'm with you on setting the post in concrete, by doing it that way you can get away without all the diaganal bracing.
http://www.firstclassbp.com/Web_FirstClassbp/Products/Columns/split.htm

Here's just one of the many companys that sell them. Problum is it will add almost $1000.00 to the material cost.


----------

